# 4000 W Champion DC - Out to Xantrex Inverter



## rockdock (Apr 16, 2018)

I have a 4000/3600 W Champion generator with a DC outlet (two prongs, semi-v shape) Can I connect this to my Xantrex inverter for cleaner power output?


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

In theory it might work, but the output on the dc ports is limited to only a few amps. Can’t do much with that. 

An inverter generator is the best option if you are very concerned with the voltage and waveform being clean.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

I have been the lead tech at Discount Solar for 6 years, the largest inverter, solar installer on the West coast. 

The answer is no, for the same reason stated above. The DC output on a generator is only around 15 amps max.
Some don't even do that, average around 8 amps.

An inverter takes about 10 amps DC for every AC amp you use. The inverter would shut off before you could really do
anything due to the low cut out voltage built into most inverters.

If you are looking for clean inverter power then you will have to purchase a inverter generator.

Simple as that.


----------

